# 17th Street Bar and Grill Murphysboro, IL



## dfi (Jul 27, 2011)

So on the way back from Louisiana this week I swung through Murphysboro, IL to eat at Mike Mills' 17th Street Bar & Grill.  Talk about being totally blown away, Mr. Mills was in his office, he took the time to sign a book and then walked me through the catering kitchen and talked BBQ with me for a good 45 minutes while he had two business men waiting to talk to him....he was really great....after we got to the restraunt and ordered the waitress showed up with fried pickles and pork rinds and said "Mike sent these over for you"  he really went above and beyond at it was a truly great experience

















more pics on my photobucket page  http://s1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff397/davidiseminger/17th street bbq/


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 28, 2011)

17th Street Bar & Grill is on my retirement road trip map. Sound like a great experience.


----------



## dfi (Jul 28, 2011)

bbquzz said:
			
		

> 17th Street Bar & Grill is on my retirement road trip map. Sound like a great experience.




it was a great experience, beyond hope and expectation and well worth the 60 miles or so out of our way we went to get there


----------



## honcho (Aug 7, 2011)

Karen and myself met Mike and Amy in GA at Kell's event www.nationalbbqgfestival.com And I agree with you 110% Mike and Amy are what I want to be when I grow up. They are what we all look for in BBQ "Real Folks"

And it doesn't surprise me that he dropped what he was doin to talk to you. Someday I want to cook in the event they run.
Sure I get my butt kicked, Butt I'mm gonna


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 7, 2011)

cool story, sounds like a nice guy


----------



## The Pitbull (Aug 7, 2011)

Great story. Those stories are fading fast in this country.


----------

